# Need Help Any creative way to ask guests to bring food or drink to Scary Tales theme



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm trying to come up with a creative way to ask guests to bring an appetizer or spirits to share and I've been looking for the perfect fairy tale reference but I'm just going round in circles. We always have a food contest and most of my guests just know to bring something but I do like to have a catchy creative way to ask -- Had a suggestion to work a drink contest into the mix as well. 

Pumpkinpie suggested an idea of the poisoned treats (and drinks)..."all fairy tales seem to have a delicious offering that seems to put a curse upon the recipient...maybe you can do a spin on that " Poisoned Pabulum" you could even make them write a little spell that implies what their victim might suffer.."

But I'm in need of a way to word the request on the invitation. I would love to hear any ideas from your fabulous freaky minds


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

That's a tricky one! What are your invitations like? Can you put a miniature "poison" apple in them with a note attached about the contest? Like a little apple painted black or glittery with a skull face? 
Or a picture of one? 
Or maybe a creepy recipe card suggesting they try casting their best spell on the poisoned dish (or potion) of their liking? 

Sorry i'm terrible at making things rhyme 

I can't wait to see your pictures of this party! I'm sure it'll be amazing!


----------



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

"Put on your red hood, grab your basket of goodies and come on out to ________. This ain't your grandma's house/party."

at the end

"Don't get devoured by the the hungry big bad wolf. Make sure you bring some food or drink to share!"


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

"Ladies and Lords, our kingdom has been infiltrated by the Wicked Witch. We're overrun with poisoned apples and potions. Please help our fair prince's and maidens by bringing something fresh to eat or drink"

Best i could think of, a little fried from work but wanted to help.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

bring a poisoned treat so the evil queen has more than apples to offer snow white?

or maybe...

my what big appetites you have, bring some treats for red's picnic basket


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could use something from Hansel and Gretal 

And havent' you children a sweet tooth...

Come in, come in, youve nothing to fear......

Your'e nothing but skin and bones......

Maybe you could say somthing about bringing food to fatten them up?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I just saw these replies! They are awesome - thanks. I am going to use them in my reminder.


----------

